# Good supplement stores in Buffalo, NY



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm heading down to Buffalo, NY (just past the Canadian border) next weekend and I would like to check out some supplements.  I know that there is much better/ more potent stuff available in the US versus what we have here in Toronto.  I've done some searching online but I can't seem to locate anything significant.  Can some of you suggest some good supplement stores comparable to GNC, Popeyes Supplements, Nutrition House that I can visit in Buffalo while I'm there? I'm interested in actual stores not being able to order online.  Many thanks in advance guys!


----------

